# Yahoo- What Is Diarrhea? What Causes Diarrhea? (Medical News Today)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Diarrhea is the frequent passing of loose or watery stools. Acute diarrhea, which is a common cause of death in developing countries, appears rapidly and may last from five to ten days. Chronic diarrhea lasts much longer and is the second cause of childhood death in the developing world. Diarrhea is sometimes accompanied by abdominal cramps or fever.View the full article


----------

